# Un-done Sterling 22 cal ~ ~ H E L P



## basket22sterling (Dec 8, 2012)

Since my ex knew he was a heartbeat away from being thrown out of my place, he thought it in his best interest, I guess, to totally disassemble my Sterling 22cal semi automatic 'keeping the peace', before that happened. As it has been since summer since I have been shooting, I cannot get the [email protected]#&%@#g thing back together now. And, I absolutely refuse to put up with the BS of my taking it in somewhere (the old 'can't you take care of your own gun, little girl???' routine). Does any one out there know of a site that would have an exploded view diagram of assembly (or even disassembly) with written instructions as well?? It is an old A57...model. Appreciate any input!

CarmenNadine


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Honestly, I am shocked by how little I could find on Sterling pistols at all, much less yours.
Google was no help. Neither was Wikipedia.
The only downloadable, republished manual available, for a slightly different pistol, is here: page7b
(Scroll down to the "S" section, and look for "Sterling 302." No, I'm not that Steve. And you will need Adobe Acrobat to read the file.)

If your pistol is anything like the Sterling 302, you may find help in areas that deal with the Walther PP and PPK pistols in .22 rimfire. They seem similar in general arrangement.

Since you seem to feel yourself unmechanical enough that you doubt your ability to reassemble the gun without instructions, I strongly suggest to you that, regardless of how you feel about it, the best help will be found at a gunsmith's shop.
Even if the parts breakdown in the Steve's Pages PDF file to which I've linked you is appropriate to your pistol, some amount of general gunsmithing knowledge will be a tremendous help in making the various parts go together smoothly and without damage.
Not all men are MCPs. Many will be sympathetic to your limitations because they understand that they have their own. Your anger at your ex need not translate into anger at all men. We are no more alike than all women are, and some of us get along quite well with most (but never all) of the females of our species.


----------

